# 1935 ??? SHELBY FLYER Stripped Down!



## carlitos60 (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it 1935?????

There is a LOT of BRASS Welding; Is it Normal?





















Thanks!


----------



## slick (Sep 7, 2013)

I believe it's a little newer like a 36-38. The brass is all normal. The chainring is incorrect though. That is not a Shelby chainring. I think it's a Columbia one. Westfield built bike chainring.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 7, 2013)

*1935 Shelby*

THO' I am no expert by any means on anything .. I do know that the streamline Shelby frame pictured is a 1935 .. 
if we do not consider the serial number.  That particular serial number may mark it as a '36 or a '37.  

It is important to know that the Shelby, streamline frame was included in a document from the factory .. showing 
all of the 1935 Shelby bicycle variations.  Years back I gave my only original color issue to Scott Mc .. if he reads 
this entry .. and has the time .. he may post a section of that document.

The Shelby, streamline bicycle was offered without a tank .. but .. the 'full on' specimen DID HAVE a handlebar-mount 
.. hand-cranked sireeen on board.  The 1935 Shelby Non-Streamline Motorbike appears to be made out of unobtainium, 
the bicycle and the frame are very difficult to acquire.  

..................  patric


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Thanks for the Info!*

Thanks for the Info to both of You!!!!

I'm more curious as to *So Much** BRASS *on the Bike??? 

Even the Fork Holder Nut, Seat Clamp and the Truss Nuts are BRASS!!!!! 

I thought that the N at the beginning of SN means 1935?

I'm Assembling It, so More Pics are Coming!


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 7, 2013)

carlitos60;267443
I'm more curious as to [B said:
			
		

> So Much[/B]* BRASS *on the Bike???




I believe they had a manner of brazing the joints by pre-heating the metal and dunking in a vat of molten brass. :eek:


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's the Shelby Streamline Deluxe from the 35 catalog.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 8, 2013)

*SORRY!!!Here Is My Shelby Flyer!*



sm2501 said:


> Here's the Shelby Streamline Deluxe from the 35 catalog.





Thanks a Lot CABE Man!!!!!












It Looks Just Like that One!!!!! The Badge Looks Weird!

What Do All those Numbers Mean on Mine?????


I need to work on the:

Seat, Wheels, and Drop Stand Only!!!!

Not Bad!!!!


----------



## sloar (Sep 8, 2013)

the brass is normal, i just stripped down a western flyer badged shelby, lots of brass brazing, truss rod top nuts, and headset locknut were brass.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Thanks!*



sloar said:


> the brass is normal, i just stripped down a western flyer badged shelby, lots of brass brazing, truss rod top nuts, and headset locknut were brass.




I Love It!!!!

I'm Leaving It Like That!!!!

Minor Changes to Follow in Near Future!

*****Was 1935 the 1st Year for the Shelby StreamLine Frame???


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmm, so maybe my J & R Flyer is made of unobtanium???


----------



## M.Martian (Sep 9, 2013)

The brass brazing is why I clear coated my 41 Hawthorne with red scallops. The original plan was to go cream with blue scallops but I couldn't bring myself to cover up the brass.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Wish List Option?????*

If I could Find the Springer System from a Rusted/Bit Up Twin Flex,,,,,,,It would be a Nice Option!!!!!

If Anyone Has a Twin Flex Springer System, please, let me know!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Update!*

This is How My 35 Shelby Looks Now!








Love It!


----------

